# hornhecht+rezepte



## Freddy007 (10. März 2008)

moin,wollte mal fragen wie ihr hornhecht zubereitet,ich habe nämlich gehört das er ziemlich viele gräten haben soll.vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen wie man ihn zubereitet.


----------



## Stutenandy (10. März 2008)

*AW: hornhecht+rezepte*

Der Fisch hat nicht sonderlich mehr der Gräten, als andere Fische. Ich räuchere den Fisch immer, da ich bisher noch kein besseres Rezept gefunden habe, wo dieser Fisch noch besser schmeckt. Als Räuchergut eine wahre Delikatesse in meinen Augen...


----------



## Freddy007 (10. März 2008)

*AW: hornhecht+rezepte*

danke,werde ich dann auch mal ausprobieren


----------



## macmarco (10. März 2008)

*AW: hornhecht+rezepte*

Moin....

Habe am Freitag das erstemal Hornies geräuchert und gegessen...
Bin echt begeistert vom Geschmackt des Fisches, nur wie ihr schon gesagt habt, sind die vielen Gräten bissl nervig.
Aber egal, lecker bleiben sie!!!! :vik:

Gruß
Marco   #h


----------



## MichaelB (10. März 2008)

*AW: hornhecht+rezepte*

Moin,

sauber filetieren, d.h die Bauchlappen komplett weg, dann entweder panieren oder nur in Mehl wälzen und in der Pfanne ausbacken - llllleggär #6

Gruß
Michael

P.S.: die Bauchlappen werden dann der Köder für die nächsten Hornies |rolleyes


----------



## Acipenser (24. März 2008)

*AW: hornhecht+rezepte*

da kann ich MichaelB nur zustimmen: Hornhechtfilets sind tolle Köder. Und in der Küche behandle ich sie genause, wie er. Nimm Butter zum Braten oder Olivenöl. Kleine Modifikation: zuerst von der Fleischseite kurz scharf anbraten, dann von der Hautseite, etwas Riesling angießen und fertig garen. die dünnen Filets brauchen nicht lange.

Mahlzeit


----------



## Lenkers (24. März 2008)

*AW: hornhecht+rezepte*

Moin,
hab die Horni´s mal sauer eingelegt gegessen (in Aspik) ... echt lecker und mit den Gräten (grün) gab´s kein problem.


----------



## SimonHH (11. Mai 2008)

*AW: hornhecht+rezepte*

schön langsam in butter gebraten...kartoffelsalat dazu und legger bierchen.:k

oder...wie schon geschrieben...geräuchert :l

oberllllllläääääägggggääääää


----------



## jottweebee (18. Mai 2008)

*AW: hornhecht+rezepte*

*Hornhecht in Gelee*​ 
  Sud für etwa 5 Hornhechte:1,5 l Wasser
0,7 l Essig, 5%ig
6 EL Zucker
2 EL Salz​Hornhechte säubern, Kopf entfernen und in handbreite Stücke schneiden. Schwanzstücke besser gesondert als Bratfisch verwenden.
  Hornhechtstücke portionsweise im Sud leicht köcheln lassen bis sich die Stücke öffnen und die grünen Gräten sich lösen (ca. 5 – 10 min).
  Fischstücke herausnehmen und sofort die Gräten und die Haut entfernen.
  Fischstücke in Schraubgläser füllen, nach persönlichem Geschmack mit Gürkchen, etc. garnieren.

Vom Sud die nötige Menge Flüssigkeit abschöpfen, um den Gelee herzustellen. In dieser Flüssigkeit pro Liter 1 Tütchen „Ostmann Heringsgewürz zum Einlegen“ (15 gr) geben und aufkochen, nach Wunsch mit Zwiebelringen.
  In der Zwischenzeit für 1 l Gelee 2 Tüten gemahlene weiße Gelatine (18 gr) in etwas kaltem Wasser 10 min quellen lassen. Blattgelatine eignet sich auch.

  Die aufgelöste Gelatine in den nicht mehr kochenden und leicht abgekühlten Sud geben und die Gläser damit auffüllen.
  Deckel drauf. Fertig! Ab in den Kühlschrank.


----------



## cafabu (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: hornhecht+rezepte*

Moin moin,
stimme dem Räuchern zu, sind einfach köstlich. Zweite Favoritenvariante meinerseits: Sauer einlegen wie Bratheringe. Nach einer Woche liegen sind die kleinen Gräten, wie beim Hering, weg. Dazu Bratkartoffeln und ein kaltes Bier, einfach klasse.
Gruß
Carsten


----------

